# 1000 Watt Fog Machine ground fogger question



## shaddie (Oct 8, 2009)

we have just bought a new fogger this year called 1000 Watt Fog Machine ground fogger. the link will show you what it looks like.
http://itemlistings.ebay.com/sdcsrp?fl=200388862072&xm
i want to add a fog distribution tube on it but not sure how to do that. it already has a chiller on it how wouold i go about attaching the hose on it. is this a good fogger the people at spirit said it was good and its an improvment on our old little one. but i want the fog to cover more ground so hopfully this distribution tube will help.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You should be able to place a large diameter pipe up against the front without an attachment. The fogger doesn't have a very big chamber for ice/dry ice. Let us know how well it works. You may find you'll still need a fog chiller to get a good low fog.


----------



## edgTX99 (Sep 28, 2009)

It kinda looks like the low-lying-fog machine that Target sells.

http://www.target.com/Low-Lying-Fog-Machine-Remote/dp/B002779BCM/sr=1-17/qid=1255033012

That model was the topic of discussion in September '08. The third post on that thread said the fog doesn't come-out with enough velocity to run through a pipe. Even though it's not suitable for modification, the good news is that it *does* work on its own, as designed... unless you're willing to put a sawzall to it...

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=12448


----------

